# Lake Livingston Jet Ski Fishing



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been reading alot of information on the forum trying to get some knowledge before asking too many stupid questions. 
The first is a roommate and I are planning on buying and rigging some jet skis for fishing based on JetSki Brians basic plans and I was wondering if anyone has seen or done that on Livingston. My fiance has a house on the lake and we are both planning on spending alot of time up there and I would love to give it a shot.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

You need to look up Hopn on the web site. He fishes from a yammie jet ski rigged out for fishing.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If you rig a jet ski up for fishing, particularly lake fishing, then there's a couple of things you need to prepare for:

1) Must have a chart plotting with maps fish finder, chart plotting is more important.

2) If you plan to troll only, a rack with angled rod holders is nice. PM me, I'm a Jet Ski rack distributor.

3) If you do plan to anchor and vertical jig, which is probably the best way to fish LL, than you must have at least 100 ft of anchoring line, and a decent anchor. I personally have a cooperanchors.com nylon medium anchor. Google it.

4) I recommend a Yamaha FXHO, not, FX SHO. You don't need the turbo charge, and it's more gas efficient. And it's a BIG ski. Probably the biggest they make these days.

Here's my 2010 FXHO full decked out for lake, inshore, and light offshore fishing. I wouldn't venture beyond the 1 mile limit on it if I don't have a couple of other skis with me. But it's FUN as fun can get. My friend in the picture said, even if we didn't catch any fish, it's fun to be on the ski. lol


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Hop, that is some rig you have


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will vouch for the rack hopn has. I love mine. Decently priced and WAY more and better quality than equally priced racks out there. Also agree on the FX HO great fast ski and still very stable when not under power. 

Now if I can just find someone to work on my ski in Rockport ill be set again lol


----------



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of the information that helps alot. Your ski looks really awesome and we are not in the rigging stages yet but I will defiantly contact you when we get there.
Me and the roommate were thinking the same thing as your friend if nothing else were still on a jet ski having fun.
Would anyone happen to know any good places to look for used skis around Livingston or Houston?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Kevin, but I like your boat better. 

Agree with you Tamucc04, the vendor made a great rack for ski anglers. I custom ordered mines to fit a bigger cooler, 75 vs 50qt. Once I got it, love it. BigPhil, I found mine via ATV dealership, but you can find some off of craigslist. Here's one of interest:

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3869043015.html


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

very cool Hopn


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That rig is 2cool.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I got a ski rigged out for fishing on the market for sell pm if interested and I can txt you some pics


----------

